
Ask HN: Which Companies provide devs subscriptions to Safari Books or similar? - xtracto
I have curiosity to know if a company providing developers with corporate&#x2F;business accounts to Safari Books Online is common?  I think it would be a great benefit to have.
======
amerkhalid
IBM does.

